# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  وساوس حمار

## مصطفى سلام

وساوس حمار
*حوار دار بينى و بين حمارى*
( بمناسبة ضبط عمليات ذبح الحمير فى مجزر البساتين )
-----------
* خايف فى يوم تقل فى عقلك و تدبحنى ...
زى اللى حصل فى مجزر البساتين ...
يقرص عليك الجوع ، تطبخنى و تاكلنى ...
انتم كده يا بشر : عاقلين على مجانين ...

-  ما تخافشى يا حمارى الحبيب دا انت حبيب قلبى ..

* خايف يا صاحبى ، دا عمرى مش بعزقة ، إن راح أجيبه منين ..

- أحلف لك براس أبوك إنى ما اخونك أبدا ..

* مش ممكن أصدق بشر أبدا ، لو حتى حلف لى يمين ...
ماما قالت لى البشر إوعك تصدقهم ..
دا الكدب فى دمهم و الغدر طبع دفين ...

* قل لى يا صاحبى : رايحين كده على فين ؟ ...
يا نهار مقطرن !! .. مش ده طريقنا للبساتين ؟!!!!!!

مصطفى سلام14 مارس 2008

----------


## زهــــراء

استاذي الغالي ..أستاذ مصطفى 
عندما قرأت عنوان موضوعك ووجدت اسمك يزينه عرفت تماماً بأن الموضوع مميز
اسلوب ظريف جداً معه حق الحمار في وساوسه!!



> * مش ممكن أصدق بشر أبدا ، لو حتى حلف لى يمين ...
> ماما قالت لى البشر إوعك تصدقهم ..
> دا الكدب فى دمهم و الغدر طبع دفين ...
> 
> * قل لى يا صاحبى : رايحين كده على فين ؟ ...
> يا نهار مقطرن !! .. مش ده طريقنا للبساتين ؟!!!!!!


أستاذ مصطفى على قد مالكلام بسيط واسلوبه واضح الا ان صياغته حقيقي اثرت فيّ 
جميل جداً حتى الحمار مامته خوفته مننا ^_^
يسلم قلمك استاذ مصطفى .. :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله يكرمك يا بنيتى زهراء ..
أصل دول مش حمير .. دول ( سوبر حمير ) .. حمير بتفهم .. هاهاهاهاها
سعدت كل السعادة بزيارتك لهذا الحوار الذى دار بينى و بين الحمار !!
و شرفنى تقريظك لهذا الحوار ... 
بارك الله فيك ،،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ههههههههههه

جميل جداا يا استاذ مصطفى 

تسلم ايد حضرتك على رسم الابتسامة

----------


## مصطفى سلام

يا دكتورة نسيبة :
من بين ركام الآلام ، يولد الابتسام !!!
افتقدت وجودك فى المنتدى منذ زمن ..
بارك الله فيك و منحك السعادة و الرضا ،،

مصطفى سلام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تعجبني كتاباتك وتشدني ، أما فلسفتك أستاذنا الفاضل أقف لديها طويلاً لأتعلم .... لا حرمنا الله من تواجد امثالك بيننا ...
دمت بخير
إحترامي وتقديري

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي العزيز...مصطفى سلام..

بجد كلمات زي السكر..






			
				* قل لى يا صاحبى : رايحين كده على فين ؟ ...
يا نهار مقطرن !! .. مش ده طريقنا للبساتين ؟!!!!!!
			
		

هههههههههههههه احترس من البساتين...

كلمات فعلاً عبقرية و جميلة يا أستاذي العزيز...

اعذر فهمي المتواضع بس اشمعنى الحمار حضرتك بتفردله الكلمات دي ...
يمكن و أنا بعلق افتكرت حمارسيدس...



تقبل خالص التحية و الإحترام يا أستاذي الغالي...

*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

آنستى الرقيقة شعاع من نور
الحقيقة أنى أجد الحوار مع الحمير أكثر سلاسة و يسر من الحوار مع بنى آدم !! ، فالحمار بطبعه سلس ، قليل الاعتراض ( بيسمع الكلام ) ، أقول له " حـا " يقول لى OK  ، و أقول له " هس قف " يقول لى " d'accord " ، فهل تجدين بين البنى آدمين حد أكثر سلاسة من الحمار ؟
أناقش البنى آدم فأجده أسرع إلى الاعتراض منه إلى القبول ، فنتناحر و نتشاجر ، أما الحمار فحتى لو زعل منى ، بأضحك عليه بحزمة برسيم !!!
ثم إن الحمار ليس له أية مطالب مبالغ فيها ، فقد اعتاد على القناعة – التى هى كنز لا يفنى – من صغره ، هل رأيت جحشا صغيرا يقول " مم " أو " أمبو " ؟ .. منتهى القناعة ...
لكل ما سبق من أسباب فإنى أجد صداقة بريئة مع حمارى العزيز لأنه ( واخدنى على قد عقلى ) ... 
و على فكرة أنا عملت مسابقة (وهمية) لاختيار اسم لهذا الحمار ، و فاز فى المسابقة اسم ( يحمور).. و قد أخذت يحمور هذا و ذهبنا سويا إلى ( السيما ) حسب قوله و طلبه ، و سأخبرك بماحدث فى قصيدة تنتظر دورا فى النشر بالمنتدى .
مع كل التقدير لك ،،،

لك من كل التقدير ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا كده يا استاذ مصطفى هبدا احب الحمير واحترمهم

وسلامى ليحمور ومنتظرة نشر  قصيدة السينما

----------


## ابن البلد

> * قل لى يا صاحبى : رايحين كده على فين ؟ ...
> يا نهار مقطرن !! .. مش ده طريقنا للبساتين ؟!!!!!!


تسلم أيدك أ/ مصطفي
أحنا مش لاقيين العيش دلوقتي
لينا حق نأكل الحمير 
بس ربنا يستر علي البني أدمين
 :f:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ الكريم D. Shadow
لقد افتقدتك كثيرا ، افتقدت إشعاعك المضئ فى جنبات الصالون الثقافى .. لعل المانع خيرا ..
و لقد سعدت أيما سعادة بكلمتك الراقية ، و مشاعرك الفياضة التى أبادلك إياها ..
لك منى كل التقدير و الأمنيات الطيبة ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> بس ربنا يستر علي البني أدمين


أمال الناس اللى بيقولوا عليهم مفقودين بيروحوا فين ؟
مش يمكن يكونوا آآآآآآآ 
ألم تحس يوما - إن كنت بتاكل لحمة !!- بتغير فى طعم هذه اللحمة أحيانا ؟

هاهاهاها
مع خالص تقديرى و تحياتى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## فنان فقير

> وساوس حمار
> 
> *حوار دار بينى و بين حمارى*
> ( بمناسبة ضبط عمليات ذبح الحمير فى مجزر البساتين )
> ----------- 
> * خايف فى يوم تقل فى عقلك و تدبحنى ...
> زى اللى حصل فى مجزر البساتين ...
> يقرص عليك الجوع ، تطبخنى و تاكلنى ...
> انتم كده يا بشر : عاقلين على مجانين ...
> ...


الشاعر الجميل/ مصطفى سلام

فانتازيا جميله بس مش الكل ......... يتاكل لحمه يا درش

تقبل تحياتى
فنان فقير

----------


## sayedattia

> وساوس حمار
> *حوار دار بينى و بين حمارى*
> ( بمناسبة ضبط عمليات ذبح الحمير فى مجزر البساتين )
> 
>  ----------
> 
>   * مش ممكن أصدق بشر أبدا ، لو حتى حلف لى يمين ...
>  ماما قالت لى البشر إوعك تصدقهم ..
>  دا الكدب فى دمهم و الغدر طبع دفين ...
>  مصطفى سلام14 مارس 2008


*صديقى العزيز 
أستاذنا الكبير فنا وشعرا
أيه ياترى حكايتك مع الحمير
هل أنت من عائلة توفيق الحكيم 
أم هذه هى شيمة الأدباء العظام
صدق الحمار وكذب الإنسان إنه كذوباً منافقاً
تحياتى لإبداعك الصادق
مودتى*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

استاذنا الجليل ... فيلسوف منتدانا الغالى

مصطفى سلاّم

سعدت جدا بكلمات الموجزة المنجزة ... الملخصة لحالنا اليوم
والتى لخصتها باسلوبك الساخر البسيط
ووضحتلنا ... قد اية سمعتنا بقت وحشة عند الحمير
ههههههههههه

ربنا يعافينا ويسترها معانا


خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## طارق المملوك

> وساوس حمار
> 
> *حوار دار بينى و بين حمارى*
> ( بمناسبة ضبط عمليات ذبح الحمير فى مجزر البساتين )
> ----------- 
> * خايف فى يوم تقل فى عقلك و تدبحنى ...
> زى اللى حصل فى مجزر البساتين ...
> يقرص عليك الجوع ، تطبخنى و تاكلنى ...
> انتم كده يا بشر : عاقلين على مجانين ...
> ...


اضحك الله سنك استاذى الكبير و الجميل مصطفى سلام
حقيقة عندما ارى اسمك ينير صفحات المنتدى اعلم اننى على موعد مع معنا و مغزا و بسمة تضحها على شفاهنا رغما عنا
كل الشكر و الاعتزار بقلمك الراقى ايها الرائع دائما
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> *
> 
> أيه ياترى حكايتك مع الحمير
> 
> *



[frame="2 80"]الحق – كما أراه يا أستاذ سيد – أن الحمار كائن متميز .. له فلسفة خاصة تتمثل فى : 
"دع الأمور تجرى فى أعنتها .. و لا تبيتن إلا خالى البال "
أعتقد أن أمريكا حين ضريت هيروشيما و نجازاكى زمان بالقنابل الذرية – أعتقد أنه لم يهتم بالأمر على اعتبار أنها مشاحنات بين مخلوقات مجنونة .
ترى الدنيا و قد " تلعبكت " ، و هو هادئ النفس كأن شيئا لا يحدث ، فالأمر لا يخصه ، و هذه ميزة أخرى أنه لا يدس أنفه فيما لا يعنيه .. يثور العربجى عليه و ينزل على جسده ( الرقيق ) ضربا بالسياط ، أو (رزعا) بشومة ، و هو يتحمل – و هذه ميزة جديدة له – و كأنه يقول للعربجى : " إن جسدى لك ، افعل به ما تشاء ، أما روحى فلا سلطان لك عليها ، و كثيرا ما يتمرد تمردا سلبيا على سوء المعاملة التى يلقاها ، و قد ورث هذه الميزة من مواطنيه المصريين الذين يقاسمهم الحياة على أرض مصر !!
أسألك سؤالا : لو أن إنسانا قد سجن فى زنزانة واحدة مع حمار ، هل يحس هذا الإنسان بالخوف أو الرعب لمشاركة الحمار له الزنزانة ؟ .. بالعكس : ستقوم ألفة بين الاثنين : فيعزم البنى آدم على الحمار بلقمة عيش و يعزم الحمار على البنى آدم بعود برسيم !!! ..
 طيب لو سجن هذا الإنسان مع قرد فى هذه الزنزانة : ألا ترى أنه – الإنسان سيحس بالخوف من شقاوة القرد ، و غدره ، بل و سرقاته التى يجيدها لمأكولات هذا الإنسان ..
لكل هذه الميزات التى يتميز بها الحمار ، فقد جعلت منه صديقا لى ، ألقى إليه  بالمودة و يبادلنى إياها ، بل إننى أكاد أجزم بأن دارون قد أخطأ فى مقولته : إن الإنسان أصله قرد !!!!!!
إن الحمار يمثل فى عالم البهائم ، ما يمثله أرسطو فى عالم البشر !!!!!!!!!!!!
الحب و التقدير كله لصديقى الغالى الأستاذ سيد ،،،

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ الرائع طارق المملوك 
إنك لا تدرى كم السعادة التى أحس بها حين ألقاك ـ على أى صفحة و فى أى سطر بالمنتدى ، و إن كنت أتوق - شوقا - للقياك على أرض الواقع ..
إن كلماتك لها حلاوة ، و إن عليها لطلاوة ، تربط القارئ لك بك ..
أدام الله ما بيننا من الحب ............
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الفنان الفقير :
أعتقد أنه كان من الضرورى أن أكتب فى صدر القصيدة : " لآكلى اللحمة فقط " - على وزن " للكبار فقط " !!!
مرورك الثرى أسعدنى - فبارك الله فيك .....
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ الجميل و الصديق الرائع شاعر الرومانسية
مرورك على قصيدتى هذه أسعدنى ..
أما عن سمعتنا .. هاهاهاهاهاهاها .. فاسأل حمارى عنها ، و لعله قال شيئا عنها فى هذه القصيدة !!!
بارك الله فيك و فى ذوقك ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## حسام ابوسنة

جميل جدا هذا الحوار 

له حق الحمار يخاف 

شكرا لك

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> جميل جدا هذا الحوار 
> 
> له حق الحمار يخاف 
> 
> شكرا لك


طبعا يا أستاذ حسام .. دا العمر مش بعزقة !!
امتنانى لمرورك الكريم ،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مؤلف المنصورة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بجد كلمات جميلة وبسيطة واحساسها عالى اوى بارك الله فيك بس الحمير مالها كدا خاسة هههههه يكونش بيحضروها للدبح والله فعلا احنا فى زمن ما يعلم بية الا ربنا الواحد خايف يكون جواة حمير موش حمار واحد لان اكلى كلة من برة بس بجد انت ابدعت يا استاذ مصطفى سلام ومنتظرين ديما منك كل الجديد تقبل مرورى / مؤلف المنصورة

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأخ و الصديق النبيل الأستاذ مؤلف المنصورة :
بداية مرحبا بك فى بيتك - منتدانا الجميل ، منتدى أبناء مصر ..
ثم يا أخى الفاضل ، لو الموضوع يقتصر على الحمير ، لهانت المشكلة .. لكن ما بالك بما حدث فى كرداسة ؟!!
أتمنى أن تزور هذا الموضوع فى :

كرداسة 
مع خالص تحياتى و تقديرى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

*قالوا لحمير الجباسة 
لو متوا هانغسلوكم
ونعمل صوان العزا
بفراشه تليق بيكم 
أصل إحنا بنعزكم
وشيلنكم ف عنينا 
****
قالت الحمير من فضلكم 
لوكنتوا بتحبونا 
ومتنا وإحنا ف حيكم 
ابفوا أنتوا بس 
 سيبوا 
جلدنا علينا*

----------


## محمد فاروق

تسلم ايدك على البسمة الجميلة دى

وفى انتظار القصيدة القادمة عن ... اكل البنى ادمين !!!!


وشكرا

----------

